# Dewey to Moab takeout



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone have info on this run for the end of March, rapids, crowds, shuttle? 

Looks like the flows are usually around 4,000.

We'll be breaking in our new Mini Max, R2 self support.

From the other posts looks like Onion Creek is the place to camp.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

I did Professor Valley to Moab the same time last year. Easy flows, easy camping, and easy car shuttle. Not hard to hitchhike this one.


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

That's good to hear on the hitchhike because the shuttle service I called wanted $100.


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll also put it out there, if anyone is interested in joining for some flat water fun and beer drinking PM us.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Onion Creek is the daily put-in, camp there if you want company. Whether you do or don't, you'll have it by 10 AM following morning... Might want to think about camping river right instead, lots of drainages that lead up into backside of Arches (Bull Canyon, other sandbars likely out in 2 weeks...). It is still COLD but you can time sunshine for max exposure as you float down into Castle Valley.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

B4otter said:


> Onion Creek is the daily put-in, camp there if you want company. Whether you do or don't, you'll have it by 10 AM following morning... Might want to think about camping river right instead, lots of drainages that lead up into backside of Arches (Bull Canyon, other sandbars likely out in 2 weeks...). It is still COLD but you can time sunshine for max exposure as you float down into Castle Valley.


No... daily put-in is Hittle Bottom. Onion Creek has great big beach camping on river right a few miles into the daily.


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

The big beach river right is what we were planning on.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Brain fart - corrected: Hittle Bottom is most used daily putin, on river left. Onion Creek on right, and a decent camp with morning sun.


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

What is camping like on this stretch? Is it just the campgrounds? Or are there sites or make your own?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

We have backed our trailor in at Onion Creek and off loaded the boat. There is a small boat ramp in the willows that a lot of the rafting companies use too for a slightly smaller trip. We run this a lot and have use the gravel boat ramp at Onion Creek several times from March threw Oct.


----------

